# Rapido telescopic table fix



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

For those who never convert it to a bed the under table locking lever is a pain so why not remove it?

First remove the table top by removing the 8 screws underneath, two from each of these








remove the four screws connecting the plastic leg cover to the table steel base (two shown removed)








Now we have the 17mm nyloc pivot nut and washer to remove (if your table was ever too tight to rotate you can adjust it with this)








Now remove the four socket screws (M5 allen key)








Next lift and slide this along the offending arm to expose where it is attached and remove the two philips screws








The arm can now be removed and then slid out of the guide hole after removing its rubber end cap.








The arm locked the pedestal at the selected height previously so now it is removed the table is no longer locked in place and can be depressed under load.
To get around this I noticed this short screw here








Remove and replace with a longer screw
















Job done but save the bits for when you sell


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> For those who never convert it to a bed the under table locking lever is a pain so why not remove it?
> 
> First remove the table top by removing the 8 screws underneath, two from each of these
> 
> ...


Yep, it makes it a neat job, but for us although there are just the two of us you never know when you might want to use the other bed, so cutting off the lever and shortening the rod by around 3.5" and making another lever works fine for us.


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Scattycat said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > For those who never convert it to a bed the under table locking lever is a pain so why not remove it?
> ...


Yes, i have done the same --> see modif 42


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Also............









But you haven't done this ;-) [IMG]http://techno.smugmug.com/Other/Robbie-Rapido/i-SspNTp5/0/S/CA_02191315382409-S.jpg[/IMG]

http://techno.smugmug.com/Other/Robbie-Rapido/27714510_fxcJrV


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Techno100 said:


> Also............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hellow, what's the meaning of that button on the side of the hood??

thanks for the answer


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It is a fan speed controller. If you click the link below it in my previous post you can watch the video


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

"Uh Oh.. Arms Race!"


----------

